# Lets talk mineral



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

My local mill carries Vita Ferm in a 50 pound bag. Is this a good mineral? 

They also do their own mix but it only had ingredients on the recipe, not a break down of neutrition/mineral/vitamin. She said she would try to get that to me. 

My local farm stores I can get 8 pound bags of Manna Pro, but they go through a bag really fast and it just isn't practical. When I had only 2 goats this is what I did. 

I can also get Purina Goat Mineral in a 20 pound bag.

Or Loose Cattle Mineral. (Not sure of brands available)

What do you think my best option is?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know about Vita Ferm. Personally I would look at the cattle minerals to see whats there. Some of them are much better then goat minerals. I used to use Purina but it has allot of salt and my goats didn't really eat it. This is the mineral I use now for cattle.

Wind & Rain All Season 12

Calcium (Ca) (min) 12.0%
Calcium (Ca) (max) 14.0%
Phosphorus (P) (min) 12.00%
Salt (NaCl) (min) 2.5%
Salt (NaCl) (min) 3.5%
Magnesium (Mg) (min) 1.0%
Potassium (K) (min) 1.0%
Zinc (Zn) (min) 7,400ppm
Manganese (Mn) (min) 4,230ppm
Copper (Cu) (min) 2,200ppm
Cobalt (Co) (min) 100ppm
Iodine (I) (min) 230ppm
Selenium (Se) (min) 54ppm
Vitamin A (min) 150,000 IU/lb
Vitamin D (min) 15,000 IU/lb
Vitmain E (min) 150 IU/lb


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they have Cargill Right Now Onyx Cattle Mineral, that is a good one.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Never heard of Vita Ferm.

As for the Purina mineral...not a fan personally. It's like 50% salt and my goats don't like it as well as other minerals. But that is just way too much salt for the goat's wants and needs. I like the Sweetlix meat maker and I tried Cargill Onyx cattle mineral and they really like that as well. Lots of good stuff in it.


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

I used Sweetlix Meat maker, comes in 25# bags. Proper calcium phosphorous ratio.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

All my local stores carry in Cattle Mineral is Producer's Pride and Dumor . . .


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Also American Stockman


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not buy any of those minerals from TSC. The only one I would buy is Manna Pro.

Compare the Vita Ferm label to the Manna Pro label. Using the manna pro label would be a great way to compare minerals and then buy the one that basically matches it.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I wasn't impressed with the catte minerals available either, they seemed really salty with different kinds of salt. 

Out of all the labels I have read so far the Vita ferm seems to have the best label. Not as much salt and more copper etc. . .


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

So I compared Manna pro and Vita Ferm and they are comparable until you get to copper. Manna pro has much more copper in it. however, I am now going to be copper bolusing so maybe the Vita Ferm will be a good solution. I am still waiting on the analysis of the mix the mill does.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I know we have Cargill around here, but I have never seen their products for sale anywhere. . .I will look into that some more too.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Is it normal for goats to get diarrhea when introduced to loose minerals? 
I bought a bunch of doelings a few months back and they savagely ate the loose mineral when I put it out for them lol 
Well the next day they were runny (most of them) do you think the mineral night have caused that. They are all fine now though.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I really love Sweetlix. It was wonderful but I can not get it here anymore. The only way I can get it is ship it but the freight would kill it, so I tool my label off and took it to a feed store. We spent a long time going around their mineral labels and found out that was really pretty close. yes it has more salt but that is ok, they drink more water, no big deal. 
 I was really surprised how much copper was in it. I love it and it is a lot cheaper then Sweetlix and pretty darn close to it AND the goats love it


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

OK, I can get the Onyx cattle mineral from my local mill as well (when I asked them about mineral before I was specifically looking for goat). But I can't find an analysis on it. does anyone have the analysis?


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I have never had a problem with the mineal causing the runs, but if they ate a lot it might have done it to them . . . who knows! Sounds like they are regulated now though  It may have just been stress.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never had a problem with the mineral causing the runs at all. i have had goats I purchased come and eat huge mouth full of mineral, no problem. They don't do that a lot but they are crazing something in it for sure.

 If you go to a feed store you should be able to get the labels, to Google it. That was how I had to get the Sweetlix label to compare it to what we were looking for.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Well I guess I'll never know lol 

Maybe stress, hay, or even grain but they don't go at the mineral like that anymore lol


----------



## julieq (Feb 25, 2013)

We're long time users of Golden Blend from Hoegger's online. Pricey, but our goats love it. We feed it free choice in two sided feeders, one side minerals and the other side baking soda.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

i Have been buying Vigortone goat pro loose minerals..the copper is ppm 425 min and ppm 510 Selenium is ppm min. 7.00 ...phosphorus is min. 2.00 and calcium is 3.80 min and 4.80 max..cost a ton too..but from what Im reading..are the numbers off? Too low on copper and Selenium?


----------



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I used mineral blocks for years and recently switched to loose minerals. I have been giving only a little at a time because they want to eat it like feed. Would it be ok if I put a bunch out and leave it out so they can eat what they want? I was afraid they would eat too much.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Tabbytabtab said:


> I used mineral blocks for years and recently switched to loose minerals. I have been giving only a little at a time because they want to eat it like feed. Would it be ok if I put a bunch out and leave it out so they can eat what they want? I was afraid they would eat too much.


That's what mine did lol
But leave it out eventually they will stop eating it that way and only eat it if they need it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they gobble it because they need it and it taste good ..we went through two bags before they slowed down..lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep...every new goat I have gotten acts like a Hoover for about a week or two when I get them....then they slow down on it and try to avoid eating it


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I also use Sweetlix MeatMaker, per my breeder's recommendation. They seem to like it - I just need to get a better feeder to put it in. 

As for Purina, I personally steer clear of ALL Purina products - always have. Recently though, I asked a feed store guy about their goat blocks. He told me that the Purina rep he talked to flat out told him that Purina "doesn't really know about goat nutrition" and that they just make the mineral block because people ask for it. NICE. Granted, that's just one rep... but still. Given Purina's track record with dog/cat food... I've always avoided them at all costs.


----------



## Straw_Hat_Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

I did not read the other replies but for goat mineral you want Ca to P ratio anywhere from 2:1 to even 3:1 but for mineral I like it closer to 2:1 depending on what you feed. Be sure that the salt is never about 12% and keep it in the 8-12% but 10-12% is really the best. Be sure you have good amounts of Copper and Selenium and if in a deficient area be sure they are higher than normal. Remember: No blocks, ever, at all, only loose mineral and always offer free-choice. And you never give goats free-choice salt.


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

I am fairly new to goats. I have 7 week old Boers *male/female. What age is appropriate to introduce minerals to their diet? They are still being bottle fed cow milk and I will begin weaning soon. They also have hay /grain as free choice.


----------



## Straw_Hat_Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

runrgirl22 said:


> I am fairly new to goats. I have 7 week old Boers *male/female. What age is appropriate to introduce minerals to their diet? They are still being bottle fed cow milk and I will begin weaning soon. They also have hay /grain as free choice.


Soon as they go outside. Mine have it free-choice so when the kids feel they start needing it they just go get some.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

ksevern said:


> I used Sweetlix Meat maker, comes in 25# bags. Proper calcium phosphorous ratio.


This is what I use now


----------



## Nigie (Feb 2, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> I really love Sweetlix. It was wonderful but I can not get it here anymore. The only way I can get it is ship it but the freight would kill it, so I tool my label off and took it to a feed store. We spent a long time going around their mineral labels and found out that was really pretty close. yes it has more salt but that is ok, they drink more water, no big deal.
> I was really surprised how much copper was in it. I love it and it is a lot cheaper then Sweetlix and pretty darn close to it AND the goats love it


What brand did you find?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

The diarrhea is probably caused by them eating large amounts of the salt laden minerals, drinking more than their normal amount of water, which causes them to be a bit loose. It will straighten out in a few days, once their need for the salt/minerals levels out.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I just started using Purina to see how the goats like it, that's the only one my feed store had other than a tiny bag of I think it was Mana Pro or something... Maybe I'll call some feed stores out of town... What are the correct amounts that should be in the minerals?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree my mineral does not have 2 to1 calcium phosphorous ratio however since I only feed high quality alfalfa it evens out. So I think when your looking for a mineral you also need to look at your other feed sources too.


----------



## Straw_Hat_Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

You are right, it does not have to be 2:1. Could go all the way to 3:1 but you MUST know what you are doing and a fair amount about goat nutrition to get to a 1:1.


----------

